# 2.6.9-rc4-mm1 + gecko browser = crash?? [solved]

## r00tzz

After upgrading my kernel from 2.6.8.1-ck9 to 2.6.9-rc4-mm1 I get this error whenever I run firefox or mozilla:

```

$firefox

/usr/bin/firefox line 88: 6600  Segmentation fault  $mozbin "$@"

$mozilla

/usr/bin/mozilla line 88: 6617 Segmentation fault  $mozbin "$@"

$epiphany

Segmentation fault

```

I tried to re-emerge firefox but I get a segfault during compile. So I go back to the ck9 kernel and - as magic - firefox and mozilla can start!!

What's the matter with rc4-mm1???Last edited by r00tzz on Wed Oct 20, 2004 8:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DaMouse

known issue, optimize-profiling-path patch or someting similar requires reversing..

-DaMouse

----------

## r00tzz

What a pitty...Seems so fast this kernel!!

----------

## Gergan Penkov

Ok this helped http://marc.free.net.ph/message/20041013.220824.ef216d45.html, but i have lost two days in searching for the root of this evil.: :Sad: ((

Now all seems ok with the reverse patch : :Smile: )

----------

## Caffeine

Thanks. This was bugging me. Moved back to earlier kernel and all is well.

----------

## r00tzz

Thanks!! Reversed the patch and it's working great!!   :Laughing: 

----------

